# Video card problem



## Cthulhu (Mar 8, 2003)

I mentioned this on chat, but I thought I'd toss it up here for more help.

My new machine has an ATi Radeon 9500 Pro.  After installing the Catalyst 3.1 drivers and ATi Control Panel, I can no longer access the 'Advanced' portion of 'Display Properties'.  It just hangs and I eventually get the 'Not Responding' message.

If I uninstall the ATi Control Panel, I can access the 'Advanced' settings, but the controls for anti-aliasing, anisoptric filtering, etc. are no longer there. This tells me that it's definitely an issue with the ATi Control Panel software, but the customer support page for ATi is out of whack and I'm using the latest version of the software.

Ideas?

Cthulhu


----------



## TKDman (Mar 13, 2003)

This is exactly why I do not buy ATI cards.  They almost always have issues.  I guess that is why they are so cheap.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 13, 2003)

Hmmm, not exactly the help I was asking for.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2003)

Whats your power supply rated at?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 13, 2003)

It's 300W. I don't yet have a lot of stuff guzzling power on the system.  I was able to access the settings the first time I installed the software, but ever since, no joy.  Otherwise, the card seems to be working great.  I just can't access anti-aliasing and anisoptric filtering controls.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2003)

Check alt.comp.periphs.videocards.ati

I did a search on 'control panel' and found some maybes...

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=c...rds.ati&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&scoring=d


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 14, 2003)

ATi released new drivers (Catalyst 3.2) and these seem to have cleared up my problems!  Thanks for the suggestions, Kaith!

Cthulhu


----------

